# 56377 - excess snow equipment



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

We have a number of pieces of snow removal equipment for sale.
Turbo Turf BM450 Brine Maker $2,500
Arctic HD16 Sectional pusher, has new edges and shoes also has limiter kits $6500
Arctic HD14 Sectional pusher, has new edges and shoes also has limiter kits $6500
*both pushers were sandblasted and painted in the last two years 
Boss 10' skidsteer snow pusher two years old great shape. $2500
10' Horst HLA snow pusher with tractor mount for 4720 John Deere $4500
One year old Normand N92-280inv snowblower Price on request

Please PM me for more details and pictures.


----------



## EquityGreen (Jan 15, 2011)

Please text me pics of the Arctic Pushers. 605-351-8855
Thanks, James


----------



## boundless stars (Sep 4, 2018)

ehlingerlawn.co said:


> We have a number of pieces of snow removal equipment for sale.
> Turbo Turf BM450 Brine Maker $2,500
> Arctic HD16 Sectional pusher, has new edges and shoes also has limiter kits $6500
> Arctic HD14 Sectional pusher, has new edges and shoes also has limiter kits $6500
> ...


Pleasetext me pictures of boss 10' 
712-527-0412. Thanks


----------



## zimmatic (Oct 11, 2008)

price on normand blower?


----------



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

Boss pusher is still available..


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm interested in the 10' pusher, HLA, and Normand blower. please send pics and prices. PM me for email or phone number


----------



## Hotfeet (Dec 24, 2013)

Interested in boss snow pusher. Can you PM pics?
Thanks


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

have the arctics been sold?


----------

